# I got my bike!! PICS!



## s13

So yeah, I decided to buy a bike, man am I happy! What do you guys think?! I'll try to get some action pics! lol These are some older pictures of it that he took. I'll try to get some pictures of it on saturday!


----------



## karazy

vroom vroom!


----------



## lohachata

you couldn't give me one of those danged crotch rocket things..i would be dead within 13 seconds of getting on it..
looks pretty clean..just be careful..


----------



## akangelfood

Make, model, year, specs?

Looks nice


----------



## s13

2006 Triumph Speed Four
600cc
~90whp
~50 lbs of torque
375lbs
dude I'm buying it from ran the 1/8th in 7.2 seconds.
It'll go like 140mph, but I don't plan on getting anywhere near that fast.


----------



## akangelfood

A 600 is a nice size for a starter bike.  Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## s13

Baby_Baby said:


> Hi. Marry me.
> K.Thnx.Bye.


haha! wait what?! 


I'm guessing you thing the bike is one of the sexiest things on this planet? Me too.;-)


----------



## akangelfood

You're just lucky that you didn't buy a pair of Ducati Monsters.

Then you'd have an older woman proposing too! Oi vey...


----------



## s13

Oh, I love the Ducati Monster as well, I was actually looking at the tri-color one at the dealership but I figured I'd go with a used bike for a first bike. I LOVE the naked bike aka streetfighter look on a bike!


----------



## akangelfood

Yep, my plan is to start on a Honda Shadow 600 or something similar, but after a few years on it I plan on switching up to the Ducati Monster.

This, of course, is all AFTER I move. Why throw $9k on a bike to use it two months out of the year?


----------



## s13

That's the great thing about Florida, can ride all year long!


----------



## BV77

angel, I still have brevis, you could do one of the tens as a shellie tank.


----------



## s13

Baby_Baby said:


> It's fun sized  I want to ride around on it and go get ice cream and other delicious/sweet snacks :]


And that calls for marriage? 

Tell you what, if you're ever Pensacola, hit me up and i'll take you to the local creamery.


----------



## trashion

I like the sweet Batman-style windshield-thing


----------



## gil_ong

i wish i had a bike here. but it doesn't make sense when the riding season is so short.

here are pics of me from the distant past.


----------



## sneasle

Nice.

I like street bikes, but they are a bit impracticable for me because of the longer distances i travel. That, and it's a lot harder to take a a passenger comfortably on a sport bike.

Enjoy, try not to lay it on it's side.


----------



## s13

Baby_Baby said:


> Yes....somehow :]
> And I'll hold you to that, ya know? :fun:


That's cool, I'm all about giving pretty girls rides. No pun intended. haha


----------



## predator

congreats dude... I just bought a 05 636... BTW long time no see...

-me


----------



## Osiris

Very cool! I've really been contemplating getting one, cheap one to learn and then nicer one down the road. I work 40miles away, with gas prices, it'd be logical. Still have my car for at home and family trips, but for work cycle would work. Is this your first time learning to drive one?


----------



## gil_ong

so lookie what i saw on the way home today? it took about 1/2 a sec for it to register, then i braked hard, freaked out/pissed off a red porsche in the next lane, cranked the wheel to pull into the parking lot whilst spilling a little bit of my coffee RIGHT INTO my air vent. luckily, the porsche was the only other vehicle within 200 yards of me, so i was not endangering anyone.




























sorry about the hijack, but anyone who knows anything about bikes will appreciate it. for the unwashed who don't, look it up on wikipedia.


----------



## lohachata

be careful with my grandbaby there s13..


----------



## predator

gil_ong said:


> so lookie what i saw on the way home today? it took about 1/2 a sec for it to register, then i braked hard, freaked out/pissed off a red porsche in the next lane, cranked the wheel to pull into the parking lot whilst spilling a little bit of my coffee RIGHT INTO my air vent. luckily, the porsche was the only other vehicle within 200 yards of me, so i was not endangering anyone.


Dude seriously... $1.50 draft and $6.50 pitcher for Coors Light is nothing to run a car off the road for... Even if they are open for lunch...

BTW it looks like an early 90's GSXR 1100... nothing worth getting your self all worked up about...

-me


----------



## gil_ong

what made you think i came remotely close to running anyone off the road? i was in the #2 lane, he was in the #1 and about 100 yards behind. i braked and made a right turn.


the last year this body style was made was 1990. so yeah. a 1st-gen gsxr is a big deal. esp so when you consider that this is the first ever dedicated superbike.


----------



## Kyoberr

What do we think? I think you should be careful, it looks really cool!


----------



## s13

Osiris said:


> Very cool! I've really been contemplating getting one, cheap one to learn and then nicer one down the road. I work 40miles away, with gas prices, it'd be logical. Still have my car for at home and family trips, but for work cycle would work. Is this your first time learning to drive one?


Yeah, this is my first bike. I definitely recommend getting a bike, man are they fun to ride!

lohachata, what do you mean your grandbaby?


----------



## s13

Sorry Baby_Baby, but I already got a girlfriend so the marriage has been canceled! lol.


----------



## CukeTheExile

Nice bikes all! wish i had one personally, girlfriend wants a harley davidson (Psh... yeah right, shes 5'2") 

Always been a fan of the crotch rocket.


----------



## s13

Girls love riding bikes man. It's something about that high RPM that just makes them smile!


----------



## s13

Even Bruce Lee himself rode a Triumph =]


----------

